# Paul Kocin ?



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

Whatever happen to him? The winter weather expert from the Weather Channel? I havn't seen him in a few years....I use to watch him the most.


----------



## RSheaLand (Jan 26, 2006)

I heard that they eliminated his position a year and a half ago


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

RSheaLand;441089 said:


> I heard that they eliminated his position a year and a half ago


Yeah a new president came into that place and eliminated his position. They wanted to gear the weather channel more toward hurricanes and global warming. Thats why you have Hedi Cullen and climate section. In my opion he was the best thing going for TWC, i don't know why they did away with him.


----------



## OSCLandscaping (Nov 18, 2007)

I think I saw him during a few storms last winter but I might be wrong.


----------



## Stud Bro (Oct 24, 2007)

```
Here is What Paul Kocin had to say himself about Leaving The Weather Channel....... God I admire this guy

Thank you all for your supportive remarks. While I would love to say that I left the weather channel on my own, the truth is that they eliminated my position.

Now that I'm no longer working there (actually, my last day is officially on Friday - I'm currently in Orlando at my parents house), I am more than happy to find my place where my abilities will be best utilized and appreciated. I am kind of excited, albeit anxious at the prospect of the unknown.

So, can you guys find me a job??? (jes kidding, although NOT REALLY!!!!!)

I do plan on restarting a website my sister and her husband originally put up for me entitled, oddly enough, paulkocin.com. If you'd like to send me any comments, thoughts, suggestions, etc, you can email me at [email protected] I probably won't be able to send mail back (I"ve got a bug I've got to fix) for at least a week until I get home. I don't know if I will do anything with this site but at least it's a place for me to start going.

One opportunity for me lies in the possibility now that I may again be able to experience a good snowstorm (and I have now missed many a good one since 1999, when I started at TWC). Atlanta is a nice place to live - comfortable winter weather, nice fall and early spring but 2" of snow annually just doesn't cut it!! So, all is not lost - Kocin may finally yet again experience a BIG ONE!

As far as the future goes, I'm not sure right now - will see where my intuition leads and it's got to have winter weather involved (surprisingly, I do have other interests - have a 300 page manuscript on Northeast tropical cyclones and went storm chasing once about 2 years ago - saw 9 tornadoes in Nebraska on my very first storm - needless to say, I don't think I NEED to do another storm chase).

I am planning on being up in Baltimore for the conference this summer and am looking forward to it - had a great time last year - special thanks to "Mr. Bob". So, that's the story from the horse's mouth -- I'm doing fine and while I hope what I'm about to say doesn't get me into trouble - it is their loss.

Thanks again

PK
```
Hey i found this on line http://www.wunderground.com/blog/Accordionboy/comment.html?entrynum=7&tstamp=200603 this should answer you question.


----------



## J29 (Feb 14, 2006)

If you enjoyed Kocin on TWC, you have to check out his recent publication called Northeast Snowstorms, co-authored with Louis Uccellini. It goes into extreme detail about what atmospheric conditions went into creating some of the great nor'easters of the past 100 years. It's a hefty read of over 700 pages and is very technical, so if you don't understand all of the weather jargon, you may want to pass. I picked it up this year and was worth every penny. It really is amazing how much has to happen to have one of these great storms take shape. This and his older version are still used by meteorologists today to help forecast snowstorms. J.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

they forecast snowstorms ????....and to think all this time i thought they just blindfolded each other and tossed darts at the map


----------



## E-MAN NY (Jan 6, 2007)

*Paul Kocin*

He Is By Far The Best!!!! I Watched Him Religously During Storms, He Never Packed On The B***s**t, He Was Accurate And Honest......i Hope He Lands Somewhere Soon.


----------

